# Zilla HV 2K



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

wakinyantanka said:


> Selling my Zilla 2k HV. Works Great!! Only Zilla I know of with an optional idle function. I used it with an automatic transmission. Any questions let me know.
> Pictures available if you contact me. Apparently jpegs have to be pretty small to upload.  $1800.00 Firm + Shipping
> Located in central Ohio.


Hi.
I'm interested in your zilla 2k controller . 
What year is it and did you own it from New?
Thanks
Dave


----------

